# Seven Sisters



## Icarus (Mar 15, 2006)

*FM-3H head on FM tri-bored Mag2.5D body, Borofloat lens, 7x McR20 reflectors, 6xLuxIII TW0J stars, 1xLuxV WW0S emitter, custom-made two-piece heatsink, 2x D2DIM drivers, running on 6x Pila168S batteries (7.4V).* 

























The LuxIII’s are dimmable and are controlled by the modded stock switch. The LuxV is dimmable too and is operated by his own momentary push button switch.

The six LuxIII’s are divided in three parallel wired groups of two stars each wired in series. The LuxIII’s are DD and pull 3.7A when batteries are fresh from the charger. The LuxV circuit contains two in series wired resistors (0.68 + 0.82 = 1.5 ohms) potted in their own heatsink (Devcon 2T slow curing epoxy mixed with Alumina oxide powder) and pulls 1.25A at the start.

You can read more about the D2DIM driver here. 

Hope you enjoyed the pictures. 
.


----------



## Radio (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: The Seven Sisters*

All I can say is WOW!!!!!!:goodjob:


----------



## savumaki (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: The Seven Sisters*

What do you say when mere words will not suffice 

Freddy you have excelled again.

Karl


----------



## greenLED (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: The Seven Sisters*

:wow:


----------



## Pellidon (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: The Seven Sisters*

My eyes automatically got spots just looking at that picture. Cool.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: The Seven Sisters*

I Bow to the Master!

:bow:



As always your work is impeckable and you leave me wanting!
You better take that with you to Norway for a test Run :naughty:

What happened to The Septalux  Are you getting soft on me Freddy?
:laughing:



Keep up the Great work!
Benny


----------



## criollo (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: The Seven Sisters*

:wow:


----------



## download (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: The Seven Sisters*

:wow: :wow: :wow: 
What a great CPF modder! :goodjob:


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: The Seven Sisters*

Indeed!


It looks just the size for my Flashlight vault too :naughty:
Better send it here so that i can keep her safe.







Benny


----------



## mateen (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: The Seven Sisters*

:wow: Very very nice!!!


----------



## CroMAGnet (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: The Seven Sisters*

Nice work as usual 

Beam shots against a quad?


----------



## cratz2 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: The Seven Sisters*

Your work, as well as your pics, just keep getting better and better... 

And keep me feeling more and more clumsy with my cheesy mods.


----------



## lordsaryon (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: The Seven Sisters*

Wow, beautiful work. Hopefully I can get some parts scrounged up and build something one day (it won't be that pretty though)


----------



## Biggimo1 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: The Seven Sisters*

You would have to use the sun as a beamshot comparison. The light may even get that hot. Don't get me wrong, I want(need) one. 

Brian B.


----------



## dcarch8 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: The Seven Sisters*

The Seven Sisters!!

One mean ***** of a light!!!! 


Wooo --- ooooowww!

dcarch8


----------



## gregw (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: The Seven Sisters*

:wow: Another masterpiece from Freddy.. :goodjob:


----------



## LEDcandle (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: The Seven Sisters*

At first I thought you were talking about the Chosen of Mystra (those who know, will know )... Anyway... WOW!!!!! :wow:

Damn nice!! Great workmanship too.... dang... beamshots! outdoor shots!


----------



## Mike Painter (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: The Seven Sisters*

Dear Sir, 
My father recently was killed by the evil ones in his country and left 23 million dollars in a bank account. I need your help to get it out of the country. I will give you 20% (4.6 million dollars) for your kind assistance.
You don't have to send me your bank account number, just send me the flashlight and I will send you the money as soon as I get it.
To show my good faith and belief in you I will send you postage for the light.


----------



## Icarus (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: The Seven Sisters*



Mike Painter said:


> Dear Sir,
> My father recently was killed by the evil ones in his country and left 23 million dollars in a bank account. I need your help to get it out of the country. I will give you 20% (4.6 million dollars) for your kind assistance.
> You don't have to send me your bank account number, just send me the flashlight and I will send you the money as soon as I get it.
> To show my good faith and belief in you I will send you postage for the light.



:twothumbs    :nana: :devil:


----------



## yaesumofo (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: The Seven Sisters*

VERY nice work! How is the beam?

Yaesumofo


----------



## Sway (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: The Seven Sisters*

Freddy,

That is some very stunning work, I think you have out done your *uberself* (had to a invent new word for this level of modding) nothing else comes close. :bow:

Now where are the beam shots 

Later
Kelly


----------



## Changchung (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: The Seven Sisters*

Oh my god, where whe going... that kick my 4 LuxeonV Mod...:rock:


----------



## Lurveleven (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: The Seven Sisters*

Great work! Here is your next project? 

Sigbjoern


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: The Seven Sisters*

Man Icarus, you turn out some seriously fine mods. My hat is off to you. :thumbsup:

-LT


----------



## revv11 (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: The Seven Sisters*

Nice work!


----------



## KevinL (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: The Seven Sisters*

AWESOME.....just when we think Luxeon mods have all been done and can't possibly get any better, Icarus raises the bar for all of us.. :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: The Seven Sisters*

Freddy,





.....I'm speechless. You have put me at a rare loss of words.


----------



## Trashman (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: The Seven Sisters*

...and the angels sing....


----------



## KingSmono (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: The Seven Sisters*

Wow. Just wow. I don't know what else to say.


----------



## diggdug13 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: The Seven Sisters*

why did I come to look at the "seven sisters" thread...  I should have know it would be something I could only dream of and see in pictures
why
why
why . 


Awsome work purrrrrrty litttle light.. 


Doug


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: The Seven Sisters*

Seven sisters, looks like the six daughters with one bad Mother!!!

:goodjob:


----------



## modamag (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: The Seven Sisters*

Clean & beautiful work as usual. :twothumbs
Where's the PP line


----------



## CLHC (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: The Seven Sisters*

I'm with the others here. . . :wow: :huh:


----------



## wquiles (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: The Seven Sisters*

Outstanding :goodjob:

Will


----------



## Dr_Joe (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: The Seven Sisters*

Positively outstanding from conception to realization. 

:rock: :goodjob:  :wow:  :bow: :twothumbs  :thumbsup:


----------



## benagesch (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: The Seven Sisters*

Very nice!

That remindes me somehow of "seven sons". You are their father:rock: 

:wave: Ben


----------



## Leef (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: The Seven Sisters*

Congratulations! Great light.


----------



## Icarus (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for the kind words. This was by far my most challenging and time consuming mod :sweat: but I must say I’m very satisfied with the result. 

As for the beam shots I’m really sorry but this light was made for a friend and it’s even not in my possession anymore. :shrug: All I can say is that it puts out a lot of lumens and due to the McR reflectors, at least in my eyes, the beam is flawless. The dimming feature and the fact the LuxV can be operated independently makes this light also very useful. Unnecessary to mention the FM3H head and Mag2.5D body makes a great host for this kind of ‘big’ lights. 
.


----------



## Dr_Joe (Mar 28, 2006)

Icarus said:


> ...........this light was made for a friend and it’s even not in my possession anymore. ...........


 
I wish I had a friend like you :candle: :mecry: :bow: :sigh:  :green: :tinfoil:


----------



## garageguy (Mar 28, 2006)

Beautiful work!


----------



## AdMan (Mar 28, 2006)

Inspiring, just awesome! And the photography is beauiful too!


----------



## cmacclel (Apr 10, 2006)

Great Job Freddy.....you are the LED MASTER  I can only imagine the hours you have into that mod.....double digits without a doubt.


Mac


----------



## cmacclel (Apr 10, 2006)

Ahhhh XFlash's Light...........Lucky Devil.


Mac


----------



## Icarus (Apr 10, 2006)

cmacclel said:


> ...I can only imagine the hours you have into that mod.....double digits without a doubt.
> 
> Mac


...  ... you're right... :sweat: ...  ...


----------



## Niyalin (Mar 22, 2013)

What I can say about the seven sisters , just don't know how to say because so amazing me . 
you did wonderful . xxx


----------



## Niyalin (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes , I wish I have a friend like Freddy !! Great work !!


----------



## Nitroz (Mar 22, 2013)

Holy thread revival!


----------



## Arm and Leg (Mar 23, 2013)

Post above mine said:


> Holy thread revival!


+1

7 years...


----------



## Epsilon (Mar 23, 2013)

Sometimes it doesn't matter, this is a hell of nice build . And if the pictures etc are all still working, who cares.

I'm glad he did, because otherwise I would never have seen this build.

Looks great


----------



## Icarus (Mar 24, 2013)

It is a pleasure to see my Seven Sisters thread popping up again.


----------



## tx101 (Mar 25, 2013)

I would rather have one of these than a new-fangled triple/quad XML


----------



## Niyalin (Nov 3, 2013)

*Re: The Seven Sisters*

wowwww


----------



## Niyalin (Nov 3, 2013)

your friend must be so honor to be friend with u


----------



## Icarus (Nov 3, 2013)

Old mods never die; they pop up now and then and collect dust.


----------



## Gtamazing (Nov 4, 2013)

Good job to you for keeping the pics alive. 7 years ago is a long time on the interwebs


----------

